# انفلونزا الخنازير



## sayed00 (2 مايو 2009)

اخوانى

السلام عليكم و رحمة من الله وبركاتة

عفانا الله و اياكم من هذا الوباء الخطير


و الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


تفاصيل كثير عن هذا الوباء من هنا

اتمنى لكم الصحة و السلامة

​


----------



## M.E (2 مايو 2009)

شاكر لك استاذ سيد وجزاك الله خير 

ارفق للجميع ملفين عن هذا المرض وصلني عن طريق الايميل ... دعما للموضوع الهام

و عافانا الله واياكم من كل مكروه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 مايو 2009)

عافانا الله وعافاكم
والأمتين العربية والاسلامية


----------



## جمال سعدالله (3 مايو 2009)

أشكركم ولكم كل حب وتقدير


----------



## mohamed lashin (3 مايو 2009)

نسأل الله أن يقينا من إبتلائه


----------



## as-salah (9 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايدك اخى الكريم
ربنا يعافينا ان شاء الله


----------



## KHAYAL72 (12 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على المواضيع الحلوه


----------



## احمد عامر111 (12 مايو 2009)

نسأل الله ان يعفى الامـة الآســلاميـة من هـذا المرض اللعين


----------

